# Hello from SOUTHWEST MISSOURI



## Chief Tom (May 5, 2010)

Hi, I'm not really to new to this. Hey you. YES YOU. TJB was here 1:21am May 5th 2010


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 5, 2010)

Howdy, rite back at ya!


----------



## ismart (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! old/new member.  :lol: What tribe do you hail from? Hook-up the smokes! :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (May 5, 2010)

Hello from central Oklahoma!


----------



## myles (May 5, 2010)

love the pipe :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

